# Blogs and Polls?



## Jürgen Hubert (Jun 30, 2008)

Will it be possible to create blog posts with polls some day?


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm going to hold off until Jelsoft releases vbblog 1.2 sometime in September before doing any major mods to it.  They're taking suggestions now and I'll drop that in the suggestion box over at vbulletin.com


----------

